
Sounds from Mars? Why Curiosity has no microphone. - pavel_lishin
http://curiositywatch.com/sounds-from-mars-why-curiosity-has-no-microphone/
======
lutusp
A quote from the linked article: "Also, they would have a lower pitch than on
Earth because Mars’s atmosphere mainly consists of carbon dioxide."

Please don't make stuff up. The efficient propagation of sound depends on
atmospheric pressure, nothing else. A specific gas, compared to another,
wouldn't change sound propagation efficiency as a function of wavelength.

